# Someplace warm in the USA for FEB 19-26



## bolorama (Jan 10, 2022)

Looking for accommodation for 6 people someplace warm in the USA for FEB 19-26


----------



## sachia007 (Jan 11, 2022)

bolorama said:


> Looking for accommodation for 6 people someplace warm in the USA for FEB 19-26



We have St. John, USVI, but it only sleeps 4.


----------



## cmd309 (Jan 13, 2022)

We have a 6 person in Las Vegas - can trade it through RCI.


----------



## bolorama (Jan 19, 2022)

bolorama said:


> Looking for accommodation for 6 people someplace warm in the USA for FEB 19-26


We found something. No longer looking.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 19, 2022)

bolorama said:


> We found something. No longer looking.



I'm curious where you will be going.  In other words, how warm is the warm place?


----------



## mebhealthy (Jan 25, 2022)

sachia007 said:


> We have St. John, USVI, but it only sleeps 4.


 Do you still have this? We were looking for Maui, but...we might be able to switch to St John!


----------

